# Im a sucker for strobes



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a obsession with flashing lights. This is how i strobe my trucks, efficient but effective and around $150 materials per truck. That dosn't include work lights.


----------



## bllm87 (Nov 21, 2015)

Where do you get your lights at? I'm particularly interested in the cab lights... especially if you say all of that only cost $150. I bought a set of Atomic cab lights that strobe for our 02 F350 about 5 years ago, and they're holding up great. They're built like a tank, and are REAL bright. However, I paid around $300 for them. I'm looking for a "generic" set to put on the 93 C3500HD salt truck, since I put the cheapo $40 non-strobing cab lights on them and a few are burned out. I'm having a hell of a time trying to find quality ones that just have wire pigtails as opposed to a vehicle-specific plug.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon has a term for people like you...as does Buzz.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Well, they are basic t 10 leds up top, the color choice/brightness is up to you. The strobe moduals and lights can all be found on amazon. Everything is wired under the dash with switches/upfitters. Except for the Salter, i have the wig wag module on the salter not the truck so it works on any truck without separate module per truck. Wiring i use 4 way trailer plugs that come with the trailer light kits we buy when someone busts a light on a trailer.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Defcon has a term for people like you...as does Buzz.


I prefer phyco lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is green legal for private contractors in oHIo? 

Meatchicken they had to change the law to allow muni's to use green and only muni's. Doesn't prevent some DB contractors from buying green lights and using them.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

There is currently legislation in progress to designate it for only muni. From my understanding nothing is in concrete.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I've heard green lights will get you pulled over in Michigan.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Saw a contractor the other day with a green light. I believe it was a branding thing (shamrock landscaping or something), but it just seemed odd to me. First one I'd ever seen.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is green legal for private contractors in oHIo?
> 
> Meatchicken they had to change the law to allow muni's to use green and only muni's. Doesn't prevent some DB contractors from buying green lights and using them.


They regulate the color of lights that can be used on private property? Here as long as you're not being a douchecanoe nothing is said.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> They regulate the color of lights that can be used on private property? Here as long as you're not being a douchecanoe nothing is said.


So you can red and/or blue lights on private property?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you can red and/or blue lights on private property?


I've never researched that because I don't really care about red or blue. When I wanted to put amber/green/white combo bars on stuff I looked and could not find any regulations of lighting colors on private property. Perhaps that's changed, but we've never been bothered.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

You can red and blue pink black on private.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mudly said:


> You can red and blue pink black on private.


Nope,

A lot of laws or some of them do extend to private property .
In every states law book, you'll find a sentence that says something like you cannot have a red light facing forward on your vehicle it doesn't say private or public property.
It just states that no vehicles except for emergency vehicles canhave a red light facing forward , Even if they are not illuminated


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

In WI
 No vehicle may be equipped with or display any blue colored light or lamp unless the vehicle is used in police work authorized by the state or a political subdivision of the state or is used by a fire department

Doesn’t matter if it’s a public or private “no vehicle”

They don’t want you to run the colors that are used on emergency response vehicles on private property.
they don’t want anybody coming close to impersonating in official vehicle.
I remember, the cops can pull you over in a private parking lot or road.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Nope,
> 
> A lot of laws or some of them do extend to private property .
> In every states law book, you'll find a sentence that says something like you cannot have a red light facing forward on your vehicle it doesn't say private or public property.
> It just states that no vehicles except for emergency vehicles canhave a red light facing forward , Even if they are not illuminated


this is an Ohio thread. I can run whatever color light i want on private. orc 4513.17


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mudly said:


> this is an Ohio thread. I can run whatever color light i want on private. orc 4513.17


I wouldn't be so sure
Have you heard of a thing called a uniform traffic code ?

Ohio
icles, Ohio statute 4513.17 (clause d) states that a law enforcement vehicle is equipped with red and white flashing or rotating lights. Along these same lines, _only_ law enforcement vehicles and other vehicles involved with enforcing criminal and/or traffic law may be allowed to use blue, or blue and white police lights on their vehicles. Those lights can also flash, rotate, or oscillate.

"a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles "

This means that you can't have them on your vehicle regardless if it's on private or public property . And you're limited to using Amber even on private property .

Even a security company car cannot use any other color then Amber.
As again they don't want the security guard to play cop and pull people over. 
Just just like they don't want people to think you're an emergency vehicle as you're pulling up Behimd them on Private property.

And then you can go and do the digging through the laws where they talk about the legalities of projecting different colored lights down in the roadway or being a distraction to motorists, even if the light is Emitting from private property.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hydromaster said:


> I wouldn't be so sure
> Have you heard of a thing called a uniform traffic code ?
> 
> Ohio
> ...


Your link says nothing about use off of public right of ways.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

yes im familiar with the clause, the clause specifically states streets highways and right of ways. that's why i referred you to it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> this is an Ohio thread. I can run whatever color light i want on private. orc 4513.17


Actually it is in the lighting forum, not the Ohio lighting forum.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

In Ontario green flashing light mean a fire fighter on his way into a call.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually it is in the lighting forum, not the Ohio lighting forum.


Good point, but the discussion is about OHIO as noted in the first reply. John_Deer lemme buy you some pink lighting to show support for tatas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> Good point, but the discussion is about OHIO as noted in the first reply. John_Deer lemme buy you some pink lighting to show support for tatas.


No, the first reply is asking where you get your lights.

The first post is a statement and TubeYou videos.

Later I asked about the legality of using green in Ohio. Still doesn't make it an Ohio thread.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's just discuss strobe lighting then


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Your link says nothing about use off of public right of ways.





Mudly said:


> yes im familiar with the clause, the clause specifically states streets highways and right of ways. that's why i referred you to it.


Yes it does." No vehicle " & "shall not."
It's still a vehicel no matter where it is located.
"a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles"

The basis of this is they don't want anyone anywhere coming close impersonating and emergency vehicle reguardless of public or private property.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes it does." No vehicle " & "shall not."
> It's still a vehicel no matter where it is located.
> "a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles"
> 
> The basis of this is they don't want anyone anywhere coming close impersonating and emergency vehicle reguardless of public or private property.


If you say so.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow this sounds like most threads on Elightbars.

So a forklift considered a machine, but is a machine not a vehicle? Because just about every time i go to Home Depot, their forklifts are cruising around the parking lot blue strobes blinking away. unless there is some OSHA regulation im not aware of, i would think they should be using yellow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you say so.


Pretty sure he just did...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes it does." No vehicle " & "shall not."
> It's still a vehicel no matter where it is located.
> "a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles"
> 
> The basis of this is they don't want anyone anywhere coming close impersonating and emergency vehicle reguardless of public or private property.


literally beating a dead horse. here is the text copy and pasted from ORC 4513.17 D

(D) Except a person operating a public safety vehicle, as defined in division (E) of section 4511.01 of the Revised Code, or a school bus, no person shall operate, move, or park upon, or permit to stand *within the right-of-way of any public street or highway *any vehicle or equipment that is equipped with and displaying a flashing red or a flashing combination red and white light, or an oscillating or rotating red light, or a combination red and white oscillating or rotating light; and except a public law enforcement officer, or other person sworn to enforce the criminal and traffic laws of the state, operating a public safety vehicle when on duty, no person shall operate, move, or park upon, or permit to *stand within the right-of-way of any street or highway any vehicle or equipment that is equipped with*, or upon which is mounted, and displaying a flashing blue or a flashing combination blue and white light, or an oscillating or rotating blue light, or a combination blue and white oscillating or rotating light.

I put in bold the text that would allow use of any light on private property In OHIO. Ask me how many tickets I got from illegal lighting...

Anyway the moderator wants us to stray from this subject. All in favor of pink strobes for the tatas, raise of hands


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

And then let's read (C)
Find the words, public or private.

C) Color of lights - No vehicle shall be equipped with a light of any color other than white or amber mounted on the front nor shall any vehicle be equipped with a light of any color other than red mounted on the rear, with the exception of turn signals, warning lamps and backup lamps, thereof: except those operating under special permits pursuant to section 4513.34 of the Revised Code; public safety vehicles, emergency vehicles, disabled vehicles, school buses, traffic line stripers, snow plows, rural mail delivery vehicles, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department of transportation, or local authorities, or vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code.

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/4501:2-1-09v1

SoI can run whatever lights at whatever intensity in this " private"parking lot and if any of that beam should leave the lot I'm not responsible for blinding other drivers because I'm on private property......

Sure it's OK for me to impersonate a emergency vehicle even if I am on private property.....

Traffic laws don't extend to private property / perking lots that are open to the public, are you goofy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> I put in bold the text that would allow use of any light on private property In OHIO. Ask me how many tickets I got from illegal lighting...





Mudly said:


> *within the right-of-way of any public street or highway *any vehicle or equipment that is *equipped with*





Mudly said:


> *stand within the right-of-way of any street or highway any vehicle or equipment that is equipped with*,


So if it's equipped with red lights, you can't operate it on the roads legally.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I'll stick a fork in this color and you can do whatever you want when in a private lot that is open to the public.

How did you get there and how do you intend to leave?

Because for the most part even if you do not have these lights on when you enter the public streets ,
it is still illegal to have them, illuminated or not.

Maney laws do extend to private property, and more of them extend to a parking lot that is open to
The public.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> I'll stick a fork in this color and you can do whatever you want when in a private lot that is open to the public.
> 
> How did you get there and how do you intend to leave?
> 
> ...


E.g. driving while imapaired/ intoxicated.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

We all like lights & shiny things and I kind of like the clearance lights , maybe if they were all "Amber"
but the laws are the law.

Like I now know it's illegal to push snow across the road.
I may still do it, but I don't tell anyone it's ok to do so.

you can go break all the laws you want, but don't tell the rest of us its legal to do so.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So if it's equipped with red lights, you can't operate it on the roads legally.


that is equipped with *and* displaying a *flashing* red light

Still legal in OHIO.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This is getting to be better than a CDL debate!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mudly said:


> that is equipped with *and* displaying a *flashing* red light
> 
> Still legal in OHIO.


No it's not.

Edited


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> No it's not.
> 
> Quoted from your post
> "no person shall operate, move, or park upon, or permit to stand within the right-of-way of any street or highway any vehicle *or equipment that is equipped with,* or upon which is mounted, and displaying a flashing blue or a flashing combination blue and white light, or an oscillating or rotating blue light, or a combination blue and white oscillating or rotating light."
> ...


and and and and and and and


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

coma, or,. And.....
*4501-15-04 Clearance lamps, marker lamps, stop lamps, back-up lamps, turn signals, license plate illuminating light, identification lamps and reflectors on vehicles.*
(A) Clearance lamps, marker lamps, stop lamps, and reflectors on commercial motor vehicles shall be constructed to conform to appropriate requirements of the S.A.E. standard for clearance, side-marker, identification and parking lamps, or the S.A.E. standard for stop lamps, or the S.A.E. standard for reflex reflectors and shall be installed at locations on the vehicle in accordance with the current federal motor carrier safety regulations.

(E) Color of clearance lamps, identification lamps, side marker lamps, back-up lamps, stop lamps, turn signals, license plate illuminating light, and reflectors:

(1) Front clearance lamps, identification lamps, and those marker lamps, and reflectors mounted on the front or on the side near the front of a vehicle shall display or reflect amber color.

(2) Rear clearance lamps, identification lamps, and those marker lamps and reflectors mounted on the rear or on the sides near the rear of a vehicle shall display or reflect red color.

(3) The stop lamps shall be red in color. The turn signals facing to the rear shall be red or amber. The turn signals facing to the front shall be amber. The light illuminating the license plate shall be white. The light emitted by a back-up lamp shall be white.

Are thoes bulbs s.a.e ?

And...

Color of Lights
No vehicle shall be equipped with a light of any color other than white or
amber mounted on the front except those operating under special permits,
public safety vehicles, emergency vehicles, disabled vehicles, funeral escort
vehicles and road repair equipment.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

And

(1) Flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles, except as a means for indicating a right or a left turn, or in the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, or overtaking or passing. This prohibition does not apply to emergency vehicles, road service vehicles servicing or towing a disabled vehicle, stationary waste collection vehicles actively collecting garbage, refuse, trash, or recyclable materials on the roadside, rural mail delivery vehicles, vehicles as provided in section 4513.182of the Revised Code, highway maintenance vehicles, funeral hearses, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department or local authorities, which shall be equipped with and display, when used on a street or highway for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Amber is the color of snowplow lights in usa. Lets not re invent the wheel here.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

We ohio outcasts use green.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mudly said:


> We ohio outcasts use green.


 I bet ohio snow contractors use Amber. And very few like yourself use green. Amber has been used for years. Why confuse people? especially if your not a huge truck plowing a government road. Much different imo


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

well the entire odot fleet uses green, and many many munis and privates use green/white green/amber as well. its well beyond a few.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

not sure why it would confuse anyone, its a flashing light that amplifies your presence. I personally like the color green and its ridiculously bright. Odot used amber for years, they were getting rear ended to much so they added green to set them selves apart from regular vehicular traffic.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Green is supposed to be a command post for fire dept and a tradition for chicago fire. Not snowplows ...Im really curious now. Did a few cowboys just start putting green on their personal plows because the government trucks did? when did this non sense start?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Not buying it lol, too many cowboys out there with amazon strobes or ego dudes who drive in traffic not plowing with 400 strobes going. Thats where we are at now in 2019.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Having strobes and lighting is all well & good, but attempting to send people into tonic-clonic seizures is another thing


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Is this too mulch?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Not sure what Chicago has to do with what i do in Ohio. you're in a totally different state, why do you even care. if you don't like it move on, free country you don't have to buy anything, Odot started it maybe 10 years ago?. green is bright but my strobes wont send anyone into seizures. If i didn't have any strobes I would still be legal, or is that just reserved for vehicular traffic?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

but you arn't a munis or DOT are U?
are u you a want a be?
so you like the colors, so.
Amber is the only color you are allowed to use by law.

You are allowed to have amber light when you are engaged in snow removal, on the public streets but you are not plowing public roads are you?.
The fact is you are not required to run any warning lights, you MAY .


hint, excessive lighting leads to more accidents.
its like a moth going to the light.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> but you arn't a munis or DOT are U?
> are u you a want a be?
> so you like the colors, so.
> Amber is the only color you are allowed to use by law.
> ...


yup like the colors, we do millions in revenue every year must be doing something right. i'm legal. your opinion doesn't pay my bills. Off to work.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mudly said:


> yup like the colors, we do millions in revenue every year must be doing something right. i'm legal. your opinion doesn't pay my bills. Off to work.


You just pegged my BS meter.
you do millions in revenue, many millions.......

You are not legal, you need to accept this fact.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, let's stick to strobes and not get personal...yes, we can have discussions without turning them into whizzing matches

now back on point


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

ok, your right , Mike the amount of money one says they make is irrelevant.
i'll say this and leave it rest.

A owner of a company that makes millions or thousands, would pay attention to the laws that cover the use of strobe and the colors that are permitted on their fleet of vehicles.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

an explanation of why green lights are illegal to display on a civilian vehicle. "Any authorized emergency vehicle...may be equipped with green flashing lights... Such lights may only be used at the single designated command post at any emergency location or incident... Any other use of a green light by a vehicle shall constitute a violation of this section."

This means only the highest ranking law enforcement, medical or commanding supervisor responding to an emergency incident is allowed to display a green light on their vehicle. If you are not an incident commander, you are not allowed to display any kind of visible green light on the exterior of your vehicle.


Red or blue lights on a civilian motor vehicle are also a serious offense. "A person shall not be in actual physical control of a vehicle...that the person knows contains a lamp or device that is designed to display, or that is capable of displaying if affixed or attached to the vehicle, a red or blue light .

This means if the red light or the blue light is visible to the front of the vehicle, regardless if it is coming from the interior or exterior, it is a violation. If you are contacted by law enforcement for this violation, you can be cited for "knowingly possessing a vehicle with a red or blue light," which is a class 1 misdemeanor and a summons into court.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> ok, your right , Mike the amount of money one says they make is irrelevant.
> i'll say this and leave it rest.
> 
> A owner of a company that makes millions or thousands, would pay attention to the laws that cover the use of strobe and the colors that are permitted on their fleet of vehicles.


I only stated a generalized revenue to imply just that, so I think we are in agreement on that, no pissing contest here don't care if you make less or more, just hustle take care of your own. Tell you what next time I need a inspection ill ask them why they never site me for my strobes. But yes we are going to have to agree to disagree on the legality of my strobes in the state of Ohio. the ORC is up for renewal in a couple of weeks so we wait and see.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Lol
I haven’t gotten a ticket, so it must be legal.

I plow snow across the road and have dark window tint, I’ve never gotten a ticket.
If I apply your reasoning , it must be legal ?

I know, I know , it’s only illegal if you get caught.

I know a guy, a cop, he says they won’t pull you over for that stuff,,, they just grin and say , it’s a free pass though for anytime they want to pull you over and go fishing.

Do as you choose, just know you’re going to get feedback anytime you say it’s legal.
we don’t want somebody to take your advice and then get tickets for it.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol
> I haven't gotten a ticket, so it must be legal.
> 
> I plow snow across the road and have dark window tint, I've never gotten a ticket.
> ...


Thats kind of why i kept going, because i know im legal in my state, you should be a resident here before you just say its not. It might not be in yours, but so be it (besides the last law lingo you quoted googled as a Colorado law). I thought we were going to let this go and just talk about strobes in general. Not sure why you're assume my reasoning is its because I haven't been pulled over for it yet, I said next time i'm due for a inspection (which requires me to go to the highway patrol barracks and sit in a room while they go over my vehicles) ill ask them for you why they don't site me for green strobes. hint (they wouldn't let me leave if it was illegal) but honestly i will ask that very question.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

When does seone need to live in a state to read and comprehend another state law?


if you think every cop and knows every light law or even cares to write a ticket for it you’re kidding yourself.
their lack of enforcing the law or caring doesn’t change the facts.

The cops looking right at my illegal window timt and they don’t pull me over or write me a ticket.it doesn’t make it legal.

You’re rolling carnival light show is illegal.


When I was a kid a cop stop me for having red accent lights in my grill, he didn’t make me take them out...
He just said if he saw them again he would write me a ticket for it


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

OK let’s speed this up a little bit we all know there are statutes that cover what color of lights ,where ,how bright ,they can be like 300 candle power ,I ring the bell for Ohio, 

These laws All state the color, like the use of Amber only for snow removal or snow plowing our use by the citizenry .
I want you to look up the statute that in enables you to run green or those lights on the back of your salter .

Then post a link to it


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

https://www.cleveland.com/weather/blog/index.ssf/2012/12/new_green_lights_on_ohio_snow.html

http://www.dot.state.oh.us/districts/D11/Documents/Winter 2012/New Colored Lights Fact Sheet.pdf

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.18v1

These links should satisfy you for road use as it specifically states green on snow removal equipment.
now if you're not actively plowing IMO you shouldn't have your strobes on, but if its crap weather its OK. 
now 4513 does specifically state no blue or red because it is mentioning highway use, thats a no brainier so lets not confuse that with private use. I know you already stated you don't like cowboys in traffic with there blinkies on, which actually can be annoying. now this does not negate the fact, as I mentioned prior, this law is up for review again

the laws you kept posting which i originally referred you to are standards (what a vehicle must have, not what I cant have). you continuously took clauses out of context without reading the entire law.

I AM LEGAL TO RUN GREEN LIGHTS IN THE STATE OF OHIO.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hydromaster said:


> an explanation of why green lights are illegal to display on a civilian vehicle. "Any authorized emergency vehicle...may be equipped with green flashing lights... Such lights may only be used at the single designated command post at any emergency location or incident... Any other use of a green light by a vehicle shall constitute a violation of this section."
> 
> This means only the highest ranking law enforcement, medical or commanding supervisor responding to an emergency incident is allowed to display a green light on their vehicle. If you are not an incident commander, you are not allowed to display any kind of visible green light on the exterior of your vehicle.
> 
> ...


I am the incident commander...of my snow removal operations...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mudly said:


> https://www.cleveland.com/weather/blog/index.ssf/2012/12/new_green_lights_on_ohio_snow.html
> 
> http://www.dot.state.oh.us/districts/D11/Documents/Winter 2012/New Colored Lights Fact Sheet.pdf
> 
> ...


I went to every one of the links ,I even clicked on the links inside of them that pertain and bring me to another section or that authorizes the use of lights and every single one of them
Are for Municipalities or emergency vehicles
You qualify as neither .

You are not legally authorized to run the
Lights you have.

Your links failed to prove me wrong and you
Right.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> I went to every one of the links ,I even clicked on the links inside of them that pertain and bring me to another section or that authorizes the use of lights and every single one of them
> Are for Municipalities or emergency vehicles
> You qualify as neither .
> 
> ...


No you didn't lol. the second link dosn't even have sub links and refers you to my third link the orc that has a sub link for oversized vehicles.

here's the text for everyone to read

*4513.18 Lights on snow removal equipment and oversize vehicles.*

(A) The director of transportation shall adopt standards and specifications applicable to headlights, clearance lights, identification, and other lights, on snow removal equipment when operated on the highways, and on vehicles operating under special permits pursuant to section 4513.34 of the Revised Code, in lieu of the lights otherwise required on motor vehicles. Such standards and specifications may permit the use of flashing colored lights, other than blue or red in color, for purposes of identification on snow removal equipment, and oversize vehicles when in service upon the highways. The standards and specifications for lights referred to in this section shall correlate with and, so far as possible, conform with those approved by the American association of state highway officials.

It is unlawful to operate snow removal equipment on a highway unless the lights thereon comply with and are lighted when and as required by the standards and specifications adopted as provided in this section.

(B) Whoever violates this section is guilty of a minor misdemeanor.

Amended by 129th General AssemblyFile No.127, HB 487, §101.01, eff. 9/10/2012.

Amended by 128th General AssemblyFile No.9, HB 1, §101.01, eff. 10/16/2009.

Effective Date: 01-01-2004

(C) Color of lights - No vehicle shall be equipped with a light of any color other than white or amber mounted on the front nor shall any vehicle be equipped with a light of any color other than red mounted on the rear, with the exception of turn signals, warning lamps and backup lamps, thereof: except those operating under special permits pursuant to section 4513.34 of the Revised Code; public safety vehicles, emergency vehicles, disabled vehicles, school buses, traffic line stripers, snow plows, rural mail delivery vehicles, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department of transportation, or local authorities, or vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Again
Your lights are illegal
I read all you posted over
I even posted the exact laws.

You know the preamble above that talking about snow equipment used on the highways is talking about the municipalities and the state trucks not your plow rig.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Since we're talking about strobes and stuff,
Seen this knuckhead on the roadway this morning. Not sure what the point of these are unless lighting the mirror is suppose to brighten what he sees in the mirror.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

1.Flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles, except as a means for indicating a right or a left turn, or in the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, or overtaking or passing. This prohibition does not apply to emergency vehicles, road service vehicles servicing or towing a disabled vehicle, stationary waste collection vehicles actively collecting garbage, refuse, trash, or recyclable materials on the roadside, rural mail delivery vehicles, vehicles as provided in section 4513.182 of the Revised Code, highway maintenance vehicles, funeral hearses, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department or local authorities, which shall be equipped with and display, when used on a street or highway for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, 
oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light.
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.17

Show me where it states green or...
All I find is amber.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I prefer rotators ,
I just like the constant beam of light tracking around the vehicle.

Amber of course....


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Again
> Your lights are illegal
> I read all you posted over
> I even posted the exact laws.
> ...


Are you serious? Do you not know what in lieu of means?
Here is clause e of the orc you keep referring to. Honestly im gonna say it again you need to read the entire thing. 
(E) This section does not prohibit the use of warning lights required by law or the simultaneous flashing of turn signals on disabled vehicles or on vehicles being operated in unfavorable atmospheric conditions in order to enhance their visibility. This section also does not prohibit the simultaneous flashing of turn signals or warning lights either on farm machinery or vehicles escorting farm machinery, when used on a street or highway.

And again ill repost this clause

(C) Color of lights - No vehicle shall be equipped with a light of any color other than white or amber mounted on the front nor shall any vehicle be equipped with a light of any color other than red mounted on the rear, with the exception of turn signals, warning lamps and backup lamps, thereof: except those operating under special permits pursuant to section 4513.34 of the Revised Code; public safety vehicles, emergency vehicles, disabled vehicles, school buses, traffic line stripers, snow plows, rural mail delivery vehicles, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department of transportation, or local authorities, or vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code.

I mean i dont know how else to spell it out for you. If youre not willing to except the fact that i pass inspection with green lights, i checked with the hwp, and did my homework then youre argument holds no water. How are you going to tell someone who walks out of the patrol garage with a new sticker its still illegal. If you passed the BAR exam im happy for you. But this is getting a little ridiculous. On a side note i like rotators to and the mirror lights are not cool.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Hydromaster said:


> I prefer rotators ,
> I just like the constant beam of light tracking around the vehicle.
> 
> Amber of course....


Its more fun to have spotlights on both pillars and sweep them back and forth as you drive down the road. Sure you cant hold the wheel at the same time you are working both spotlights, but who cares about such minor inconveniences and distracted driving laws?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Same law veribaige, 2 interpretations. Can’t we just leave it at that?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Same law veribaige, 2 interpretations. Can't we just leave it at that?


Im game


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Same law veribaige, 2 interpretations. Can't we just leave it at that?


Nope
Would that work in front of a judge

...
You're not a emergency vehicle you're not highway department you're not Municipal you don't qualify

1.Flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles, except as a means for indicating a right or a left turn, or in the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, or overtaking or passing. This prohibition does not apply to emergency vehicles, road service vehicles servicing or towing a disabled vehicle, stationary waste

collection vehicles actively collecting garbage, refuse, trash, or recyclable materials on the roadside, rural mail delivery vehicles, vehicles as provided in section 4513.182 of the Revised Code, highway maintenance vehicles, funeral hearses, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department or local authorities, which shall be equipped with and display, when used on a street or highway for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing,
oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light.

OK whatever you wanna say about what I posted I'm still waiting for you to post where it istates and gives you permission to run the colors you are because you haven't done so


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

RAFFIC LAWS - EQUIPMENT; LOADS
*4513.18 Lights on snow removal equipment and oversize vehicles.*

(A) The director of transportation shall adopt standards and specifications applicable to headlights, clearance lights, identification, and other lights, on snow removal equipment when operated on the highways, and on vehicles operating under special permits pursuant to section 4513.34 of the Revised Code, *in lieu of the lights otherwise required 
on motor vehicles*. Such standards and 
specifications may permit the use of flas
hing colored lights, other than blue or red in color, for purposes of identification on snow removal equipment, and oversize vehicles when in service upon the highways. The standards and specifications for lights referred to in this section shall correlate with and, so far as possible, conform with those approved by the American association of state highway officials.

This ,

*in lieu of the lights otherwise required on motor vehicles 
This in lieu?

And again you're not a municipality or a highway debt

http://www.dot.state.oh.us/district...nowplows,-Drivers-Green-Light-for-Winter.aspx*


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

ODOT will use an amber, green, and white color combination, all with different pulses

Studies suggest green lights are more easily detected by the human eye than other colors

These changes are a result of House Bill 487 (Mid-biennium Budget Review) ORC 4513.18. The law went into effect on 9-10-2012.
The new law permits the use of flashing colored lights, other than blue or red as those colors are reserved for law enforcement and emergency vehicles only.
House Bill 487, which took effect in September, allows the green on municipal snow-removal vehicles.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I think the horse is dead. And beaten to unrecognizable pieces.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, page after page of the same argument...

I personally wouldn't want anything that people relate to "go" on my truck. Amber has always meant yield, so that's what's going on my truck. The amber/white is growing in popularity out here. A little too obnoxious for me.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I think the horse is dead. And beaten to unrecognizable pieces.


It appears more like someone just can't admit they're wrong....hydro owns this horse, the horse loves hydro....no horse beating, just some good ol fashion "schooling" going on.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

C)

(1) Flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles, except as a means for indicating a right or a left turn, or in the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, or overtaking or passing. This prohibition does not apply to emergency vehicles, road service vehicles servicing or towing a disabled vehicle, stationary waste collection vehicles actively collecting garbage, refuse, trash, or recyclable materials on the roadside, rural mail delivery vehicles, vehicles as provided in section 4513.182 of the Revised Code, highway maintenance vehicles, funeral hearses, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department or local authorities, which shall be equipped with and display, when used on a street or high

way for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light.

What does this mean...
*Construction Vehicles*
Again, like tow trucks, statute 4513.17 (clause c), indicates that any type of road service and/or maintenance vehicle be equipped with an amber light that flashes, rotates, or oscillates.

*Utility Vehicles*
Statute 4513.17 (clause c) also includes any type of working vehicle as needing an amber light. However, it is stated that alongside an amber, or an amber and white light, that utility vehicles may only display these lights while in the process of completing a work task. Otherwise, those lights are required to be off.

For more information about what lights you may use i suggest calling your State Highway Patrol office at: 614-466-2660


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

plow4beer said:


> It appears more like someone just can't admit they're wrong....hydro owns this horse, the horse loves hydro....no horse beating, just some good ol fashion "schooling" going on.


Yeah cause his schooling trumps my inspection papers lol.

Straight from the horses mouth. School dismissed. Learn how to interpret orc before for you start telling people missinformation.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I’m sure if you asked 5 different cops you’d get at least 6 different answers on it also. The judges ruling is what counts though.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Its just not cool to start a thread on a forum stating you're a light junkie who is obsessed with lights with a bunch of old school winter commando guys here. Also, simple and effective is usually a top 360 degree warning light, and name brand, not amazon cheap product.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

@Mudly

just asked "Brent" and the ohio dept of public safety/ the highway patrol this question also.

if they agree with you ill consed, i find it strange that the people selling lights and the text of the law all say the same thing, your only allowed to use amber.

im waiting on their replays


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> @Mudly
> 
> just asked "Brent" and the ohio dept of public safety/ the highway patrol this question also.
> 
> ...


Thats fair. I would of never put up a wall if i havnt been down this road before


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm sure if you asked 5 different cops you'd get at least 6 different answers on it also. The judges ruling is what counts though.


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm sure if you asked 5 different cops you'd get at least 6 different answers on it also. The judges ruling is what counts though.


Eggszactly


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm sure if you asked 5 different cops you'd get at least 6 different answers on it also. The judges ruling is what counts though.


I know the local states attorney very well, and he's told me on a few occasions, about how local/state/ & even "dot" officers have incorrectly written tickets. Happens a lot more than what most would think...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

plow4beer said:


> I know the local states attorney very well, and he's told me on a few occasions, about how local/state/ & even "dot" officers have incorrectly written tickets. Happens a lot more than what most would think...


Lotta laws to try to enforce. Its the ridiculous tickets that are aggravating. Get this one. Summer time trucks have trailers, I happen to pop one off becuase i dont need it. Get pulled over and ticketed for dirty plate. Like you cant just ask me to wipe it off. Or blowing a $2 fuse at night turns into a $200 ticket.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

plow4beer said:


> I know the local states attorney very well, and he's told me on a few occasions, about how local/state/ & even "dot" officers have incorrectly written tickets. Happens a lot more than what most would think...


Throw **** at the wall and see what sticks...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I e-mailed Brent too, he hasn't returned my e-mail.

I received this , this AM.

[email protected] <[email protected]>
To:

I've been recently reading on your traffic statutes statute 4513.17 clause C,

concerning the color of lights that are allowed on private snowplow trucks

I would believe e are only be allowed to use Amber?

[email protected] <[email protected]>

SIr,

In reference to your questions, by the ORC you can display amber on a public street or highway. On private property you can display amber or green.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So who was right?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

plow4beer said:


> I know the local states attorney very well,


Of course you do, everyone knows politicians in IL spend their retirement in the pen.............


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

jomama45 said:


> Of course you do, everyone knows politicians in IL spend their retirement in the pen.............


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> I e-mailed Brent too, he hasn't returned my e-mail.
> 
> I received this , this AM.
> 
> ...


I have no issues with this response or how this orc reads.


----------

